# DS Game Maker



## Jhongerkong (Jun 4, 2008)

Via Tehskeen: http://www.tehskeen.com/modules.php?name=D...cle&id=2429


"A new development tool has been released for people who don't know how to code, but would like to make their own Nintendo DS game. DS Game Maker is a Windows application that allows you to create 2D based games from it's simple to use GUI. It features sprite placement and actions along with the ability to add Wifi and sound to your games.

The free edition can be downloaded by anyone and allows you to make your own games, but adds a boot logo and limits of of the functionality. If you register for $10 USD to get the full fledged program and the extra features listed below.

Free Edition Features

* Visually plot and organize sprites in the room designer
* Add a vast range of actions to your game, including basic 3D support
* Customize the whole development experience
* Share your games with the dsgamemaker.com community

Extra Features

* No DS Game Maker logo when running a game
* Rotated, animated and dual screen sprites
* Additional actions for e.g. keyboard, hand writing recognition and scoring
* Advanced sound with special effects
* Scrollable sprites & Backgrounds
* Tools to add libraries and super-global variables"


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 4, 2008)

Good stuff for n00bs like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Thanks, Jhongerkong.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jun 4, 2008)

People really need to learn how to code and stop using .NET... It's cracked way too easily... You can literally see the source code...


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 4, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> People really need to learn how to code and stop using .NET... It's cracked way too easily... You can literally see the source code...
> People should not use it because you can see the source code? By that logic people should stop using Linux or Firefox.
> 
> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Jun 3 2008, 09:07 PM) Via Tehskeen: http://www.tehskeen.com/modules.php?name=D...cle&id=2429
> ...


Ten bucks to rotate sprites? This is a fucking scam. If you're interested in making games PAlib is a great place to start. You will be up and compiling code in no more than a half an hour if you have no programming experience. PAlib's got some great tutorials on their site. NDSlib+devkitpro is great on its own.  I know the author is just trying to make a buck but shame on him. If you're going to charge more than the free alternative, you should try to offer the user something worth it.

The GUI looks nice at least. Maybe this'll turn into  areal powerful, useful app eventually.


Screens:


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Hyperlisk_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, stop using those programs! After all, they're charging us so much money and we can see their source and everything an--

Oh wait.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 4, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, Hperlisk_ meant people shouldn't use it for things you're charging people for!

In that case, them trying to charge ten bucks sounds just fine. =P


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jun 4, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Ten bucks to rotate sprites? This is a fucking scam. If you're interested in making games PAlib is a great place to start. You will be up and compiling code in no more than a half an hour if you have no programming experience. PAlib's got some great tutorials on their site. NDSlib+devkitpro is great on its own.  I know the author is just trying to make a buck but shame on him. If you're going to charge more than the free alternative, you should try to offer the user something worth it.
> It uses PALib/PAGfx for everything...
> 
> QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Jun 3 2008, 10:08 PM) Ohhh, Hperlisk_ meant people shouldn't use it for things you're charging people for!
> ...


Haha, yeah


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 4, 2008)

Although I fully agree with you that him charging for such stupid things is indeed horrible on his part, and I also agree that actually just using PAlib+devkitpro will get you where you need to go, I will say for those not willing and looking for a way to make a demo or whatever it is they need, it's a fast way for those who don't WANT to learn to code (Which is what the site should say, not just those who don't know how).


----------



## XtenDSProgrammer (Jun 4, 2008)

Aww come on, gimme a break, you make me sound like Hitler


----------



## Urza (Jun 6, 2008)

XtenDSProgrammer said:
			
		

> Aww come on, gimme a break, you make me sound like Hitler


No, your product is just useless.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 6, 2008)

Aww rats, i was hoping this was a DS game maker *for* the ds. I'd love to get my hands on a very simple game maker to do shit like this on the go. I mean, with Colors DS and NitroTracker, this would be an EXCELLENT 3rd "work" tool for my portable dual screened beauty.

I might should still check it out though.

Cause i haven't programmed since Pascal


----------



## fenthwick (Jun 7, 2008)

The app sounds cool for peeps like me but I don't like  crippled versions and I don't pay for stuff that i don't know if it'is 100% safe.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

There is a new version http://nintendo-ds.dcemu.co.uk/ds-game-mak...-08-117923.html

Crashes on my PC though which is a shame as I wanted to make my Chuckie Egg game with Lagman as the fella you control.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2020)

Forum: http://dsgamemakerfan.unaux.com/index.php
website: https://dsgamemaker.jada.io/games.html

both are still being worked on, so don't expect perfection at this time.. i am working on them.

we will NOT nor ever will support anything other than DSGM software which is specifically for the DS! the fan site and website are specifically for DSGM only!


----------

